# OT: I saw Episode III this afternoon.



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

*OT: I saw Episode III this afternoon [NO SPOILERS HERE]*

The manager of one of my local theaters is a good fried of mine so we had a private showing today :wave: 

For all of you who are planning on seeing this movie all I can say is hold on tight. I just wish Episodes I and II had been as good as this one is. I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Couldnt face the plastic light sabre crowd that went at 00:01 last night but going in 5 hours. WOOHOO


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Prosta said:


> Couldnt face the plastic light sabre crowd that went at 00:01 last night


 Good God! Where do they come from? I had to get there an hour early just to get a halfway decent seat, and all that time I was just....in wonder for the lack of a better term, that people were so willing to look like fools.



The movie was great though!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ever been to a baseball game? Basketball game? Hockey? Rodeo? RAP concert? Motocross race? NASCAR race? Rock concert? Church? Mardi Gras? Fashion show? The list is nearly endless of events where people wear funny costumes. Not to mention places of employment! A Star Wars theater crowd is different from what?


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

Exactly! That's half the fun of going to a midnight show!! These are the guys that love it so much, they'll look like fools and get on TV for everyone to see. It's an event, not just a movie premier.

This movie rocks. I waited in the lobby for two hours, and got stuck in the front row left side. We complained, and an usher found us seats in another theater about four rows back. Was much better. And this movie rocks. (Didn't I already say that?) I can't wait to go back and take my kids!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, it's easily the best of the new trilogy. My wife and I left the theatre wishing it wasn't 3:00 AM because we wanted to go home and watch "A New Hope". It really puts the whole storyline in perspective.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Krako said:


> My wife and I left the theatre wishing it wasn't 3:00 AM because we wanted to go home and watch "A New Hope". It really puts the whole storyline in perspective.


I watched the "classic" trilogy again before seeing Episode III and it was my experience that, knowing what we know now from Episodes I and II (and now III, of course), there is so much more meaning throughout Episodes IV through VI. For example, the duel between Vader and Kenobi in "A New Hope". You hear the dialog between them and you know there's a history there, but it's carries so much more weight after you've _seen_ that history play out.

BTW, now that I've seen Episode III I'd like to take this opportunity to formally apologize to George Lucas for everything I said about him after I saw Episodes I and II.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeap just got back from watching it and lunch at Hooters with the wife and 2 friends. AWESOME IS ALL I CAN SAY. The ending sucked and they really should have ended it with Obi Wan Talking to a certain someone. (not mentioned for those who haven't seen it yet) and the Grievous battle should have been a touch longer (lightsaber part)

AWESOME THOUGH JUST AWESOME.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I saw it today as well ! What can I say....................................MOST IMPRESSIVE ! I too feel a little bad about everything I said about George after the last 2 movies. I must say that I want one of those Star Destroyers in big way ! They look so cool in the movie!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

I'll try to keep this as spoiler-free as possible, but everyone has their own definition of "spoiler", so don't say I didn't warn you.


This is one INTENSE film! I was doubting if Lucas had it in him. Good thing I don't have little kids to be concerned about, because they couldn't handle it.

The opening sequence ALONE blows away either of the Death Star battles! Quite a bit of humor with R2 and battle droids, but otherwise amazing!

Right from the opening scenes, you can see that Palpatine is already going to work on Anakin, pushing him towards the Dark Side. Obi-Wan takes out Grievous very creatively. And Mace Windu DOES NOT go out like a wimp!

Padme didn't have much to do, but as she's pregnant thru the whole film, it wouldn't have really been natural for her to be involved in heavy action sequences. Jar Jar has a grand total of maybe a minute of screen time, split between the beginning and end of the film, and he never even talks!

One thing I DIDN'T see - "James Earl Jones as the voice of Darth Vader" in the end credits. Then again, considering certain story issues, a credit like that might have been confusing, taken in context.

I'm definitely going to be picking up more showings over the next few weeks, but right now, I'd put it neck and neck with "Empire" as the best SW film ever.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

eqc1138 said:


> I can't wait to go back and take my kids!


 
Ummmm. Dude, how old are your 'kids'. I think that if they're not old enough to go by themselves, they shouldn't be going.

I couldn't believe how many parents took kids way too young to see the violence (like what happens to Anakin) that is shown in this film.
Lucas himself has said, "This is not a kids film".


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Kids being too young to see it isn't so much an issue of age as it is an issue of maturity and parenting, as well as the kid's general demeanor. My 9 year old nephew probably won't have a problem with it, as I've made him a huge SW fan :dude: and have been telling him (without outright spoiling the film) what to expect. My 7 year old nephew however is only a casual fan, and is much more soft-hearted in general, so he'll probably be more scared, if he even wants to see it at all.

Either way, the kids are only 2 years apart, and both well under 13, but one will be able to handle it anyway.

People need to stop looking to ratings and security features and warning labels to tell them how to raise their kids. Be PARENTS again...RAISE your kids, not just _insure their continued existence until they're old enough to move out._


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

So who managed to spot the Millienium Falcon? Or at least a freighter of the same class. It's pretty small in the shot but as Yoda might say: "See it, I did.".


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Ziz said:


> Jar Jar has a grand total of maybe a minute of screen time, split between the beginning and end of the film, and he never even talks!


I'm pretty sure my eyes we're glued to the screen the whole time, but I don't remember seeing him at the beginning. At the end, yes. But not at the beginning. How odd.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

X15-A2 said:


> Ever been to a baseball game? Basketball game? Hockey? Rodeo? RAP concert? Motocross race? NASCAR race? Rock concert? Church? Mardi Gras? Fashion show? The list is nearly endless of events where people wear funny costumes. Not to mention places of employment! A Star Wars theater crowd is different from what?


 I've never seen the following at *any* of these events:

1.People hitting grounders waiting to get in to a baseball game

2.People skating outside the event center waiting to get in to a hockey game

3.People with fake bull horns trying to buck a buddy off his back in line for a rodeo

4.a RAP concert......period dog

5.People jumping eachother with plastic dirt bikes waiting for a motocross event

6.People changing tires in line for a Nascar race

7.Persons biting off bats heads in line for a rock concert

8.Parishoners dressed in priest robes blessing eachother with burning insense at church

9.Mardi Gras?? Well I've never had anyone flash me some hooters for a cheap necklace.....anywhere

10.Fashion show....see RAP concert....

11.At work noone swings a light saber...it's pretty much an unwritten rule

12.I've never heard the theater manager have to announce "please make sure your lightsaber is off while the movie is playing" at a screening of any other movie I have ever been to.

Funny costumes don't bother me. Dress up as anything you want. Now a bunch of college aged people acting like fools, swinging long plastic objects wildly with one arm over their eyes and not caring if their fun is about to poke my wifes eye out kind of bugs me. Now multiply that by 6 or 7 people, and it makes me want to shove those toys somewhere on the offending persons person where neither the light nor saber will show.

Is that different enough?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, I won't tell you what I saw before a NASCAR race, but I've seen many grown men play catch with a football or baseball before a game, Wrestlemania? Don't ask!
I don't see any harm in the lightsaber thing. I'd never do it, but I do build silly little plastic models.


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Ummmm. Dude, how old are your 'kids'. I think that if they're not old enough to go by themselves, they shouldn't be going.
> 
> I couldn't believe how many parents took kids way too young to see the violence (like what happens to Anakin) that is shown in this film.
> Lucas himself has said, "This is not a kids film".


My kids are 13, 8, 5, and 2. I'm taking the oldest two Friday night. The five year old maybe after some coaching. (He'll be more freaked out by the loud noise after seeing all the LOTR movies and Spiderman 1 and 2 about a hundred times.) The two year old will wait until we have it on DVD and can skip certain scenes. All my kids are huge fans and have been dying to see this movie. The two year old does a dead on impression of Vader's breathing. He makes me so proud!

I agree that people need to parent their kids, and watching ratings is the first step, not the last. I know what my kids can and can't handle better than the MPAA. I went to the midnite show because as a fan, I've waited 28 years to see that battle with Obi and Ani, and as a father to see just how bad it was, and whether or not my young fans at home would be able to handle it.

My advice is go see it first if in doubt. Make up your own mind before bringing a youngster to it. This is the same advice I use for most movies not put out specifically for children by studios such as Disney.

Over all though, it is a very good movie. Yes it's dark, but it needs to be. ESB was pretty dark for it's time, but that's the story that needed to be told. ROTS makes 1 and 2 look better by reflection.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Richard! :wave: 

*You may build silly little models but DUDE! your really good at it!!*

Those of you who dare to hit Wonderfest ....I'll seeya there!!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I have a different opinion about that movie (saw it yesterday): For me it is a collection of cool looking action scenes, but I missed the good story-telling that I loved so much in Episode IV to VI. Really, the FX are great, the fights are nice, but none of the first three epsiodes, including this one, gives me that "wow, cool idea" or "I must IMMIDIATELY see it again!" I got from SW IV and VI (yes, I don`t like episode V that much. I now this is a more or less unique opinion about this one, too.)

There are some nice scenes (R2D2 fighting, Yoda here and there, the first "chhhhh..." of Vader, the veeeery last scene with Luke), but all in all to less storytelling.

Oh, and the lightsaber-duels: I like the fight between Vader and Luke in ROFJ much, much more than the ones in Ep. I-III. It is nice to see ONCE how fast a Jedi can act, but there is no... hm, tension in the fights. Just fast moving lights, nothing else.

I guess I`ll watch A New Hope today...

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I just want to wade through the crowd with a Real light saber . You know that parent with the 4 kids in line that won't shut up and the parents don't try to shut them up ,well they won't even try to shut them up during the movie .And the two geeks who have already seen the movie twice today and are talking about it in line.....well they will be talking about the really cool scenes before they happen during the movie . We live in a world where basic respect for the rights of others has gone out the window ! I know I am the sick one for wanting to wade through the crowd ,but you just get tired of the way people act from time to time ! I feel old by saying this but I remember a time when people tried to be polite and respected others over them selves ,the sad thing is I am only 37 and the world has changed that much in my life time .Sorry for the diatribe and going off topic ,but the examples I gave happened during my movie outing .You wait 20 to almost 30 years to see a story told and have it ruined by others !


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Speaking of people dressing up....I once attended a sci-fi convention in tampa in a hotel that also had a catholic preists convention(?) and a "vampire" convention all going on at the same time.....Saw some of the Goths heading upstairs and overheard one of them saying to the others" lets go mess with the priests!" Thought that was funny at the time


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's a question for you all that my wife and I were pondering. When we have kids, and it's time to introduce them to the Star Wars movies on DVD, should we start with Episode IV, or Episode I? I still think they should be viewed beginning with Episode IV - VI, and then I - III. My wife thinks that 'new' viewers should start with Episode I.

I still remember, as a kid, seeing Empire and being blown away that Vader was Luke's father...


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Go with the better movies first ! IV first!


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Virgin viewers should start with IV-VI, then I-III, if for no other reason than for the impact of Vader's revelation to Luke. What's your wife's justification, Krako?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

She thinks that seeing Anakin's fall to the dark side makes the latter movies' struggles have more weight. I see her point, but I guess I'm a purist.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Watch IV-VI then I-III then IV-VI again. This is the perfect order and the "nine episodes total" originally rumored way back when.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok been giving it some though on the "Choosen One theory". In my opinion I think the Choosen one theory did come to full fullfillment. Anakin is supposed to bring balance to the force right. In a way he did. By destroying all but 2 of the jedi, Obi Wan and Yoda, that leaves the balance. 2 Jedi and 2 sith. Is that not a balance and there for the prophecy fullfilled. Its fullfilled but not fullfilled the way the jedi want it to be fullfilled. There is a balance.

(oh and I think virgin viewers should view it the same way all us older farts did, episodes 4-6 and then episodes 1-3, If you view them in order then the like steven said, you don't get that Darth Daddy Shock value in there)


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I think if you start at Epi 1, the kid will hate it and identify SW with Epi 1, and never want to see the others.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Ok been giving it some though on the "Choosen One theory". In my opinion I think the Choosen one theory did come to full fullfillment. Anakin is supposed to bring balance to the force right. In a way he did. By destroying all but 2 of the jedi, Obi Wan and Yoda, that leaves the balance. 2 Jedi and 2 sith. Is that not a balance and there for the prophecy fullfilled. Its fullfilled but not fullfilled the way the jedi want it to be fullfilled. There is a balance.


Interesting point. I took it a different way. I think (to the Jedi) since the dark side of the Force is more powerful, as long as the Sith exist there is an imbalance. The only way to restore true balance to the universe is to eliminate the Sith altogether, which Anakin/Vader does at the end of Episode VI when he destroys Palpatine/Sidious and reverts back from the dark side. So "from a certain point of view" he does restore balance and is therefore the "chosen one".



Krako said:


> Here's a question for you all that my wife and I were pondering...


Start with Episode IV, and I'll tell you why. Of all the episodes, it's the only one that doesn't need the other films in order to tell a complete story--it has a beginning and an end. All of the other films (viewed as a single film, separate from the rest) need either the previous or following films to complete the story they're trying to tell. "New Hope" is self-contained because nobody knew whether or not it would be a hit way back in '77, and if it had flopped there wouldn't have been any sequels (or prequels, for that matter).

BTW, this is the same reason that "A New Hope" is my favorite Star Wars film. :thumbsup:


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

capt Locknar said:


> Ok been giving it some though on the "Choosen One theory". In my opinion I think the Choosen one theory did come to full fullfillment. Anakin is supposed to bring balance to the force right. In a way he did. By destroying all but 2 of the jedi, Obi Wan and Yoda, that leaves the balance. 2 Jedi and 2 sith. Is that not a balance and there for the prophecy fullfilled. Its fullfilled but not fullfilled the way the jedi want it to be fullfilled. There is a balance.


Take it a step further. Obi "dies" just as Luke begins his training. That makes Luke and Yoda the two Jedi. Then Yoda "dies" just after revealing the truth about Leia. That makes Luke and Leia the two Jedi opposing the two Sith. The final balance comes when Ani/Vader throws Palpy into the bottemless pit and dies himself. The Evil taint on the galaxy is gone, and the Jedi have only two members to finish sorting things right. Anakin does finally bring the balance, it just doesn't come until the end of ROTJ.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

The prophecy is of one who will bring balance to the Force, not to the numbers of Jedi and Sith. I don't think that looking at a count of the individuals involved is what was meant. I believe it has to do with the nature of the Force itself.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> The only way to restore true balance to the universe is to eliminate the Sith altogether, which Anakin/Vader does at the end of Episode VI when he destroys Palpatine/Sidious and reverts back from the dark side. So "from a certain point of view" he does restore balance and is therefore the "chosen one".



Exactly.

Anakin Skywalker does fulfill his destiny; just not as soon as the Jedi would have liked. 

I don't know how many of you have had the chance to re-visit "Return of the Jedi" since seeing Ep. III, but I found the ending to be much more powerful given what we now know of the Skywalker family history. The climactic scene in which Luke risks his life to save his father -- only to have his father sacrifice his own life in return -- has surpassed the "I am your Father" moment in Ep. V as the most dramatic and emotionally satisfying moment in the entire saga.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I've always loved that lightsaber duel between Luke and Vader at the end of Jedi, and now I suspect it will be even more powerful.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*more screen time*

i didn't think the armor clad Vader motion went along with the JEJ lines, they should have allowed a little more screen time to show Anikin being more upset.

taking kids? see it first then decide, you know what your kids can handle and what they dont need to see right now.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

The other thing I though Was kind of Corny was the Darth Vader Breaking his restraints and staggering kind of like a Hoky looking Frankenstein take off lol


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> The other thing I though Was kind of Corny was the Darth Vader Breaking his restraints and staggering kind of like a Hoky looking Frankenstein take off lol


I agree. I was told by someone I attended the movie with that this was done by Lucas on purpose in an effort to show that Anakin had become Darth Sidious' version of the Frankenstein monster. It didn't quite work for me, though. I also didn't buy the supposedly angst-wrenched "Noooooo!" in the same scene (don't wanna completely spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it yet).


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Did anyone see Episode 3 yet?*

I really wanna know what happens at the end.  :jest:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I didn't mind the Frankenstien homage or the noooooooo! Heck, those were cyborg baby steps.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

It ends with this awesome circle wipe and then the music comes up and the credits roll. It's great!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is just another SW movie. If you seen one you seen them all.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

t'was a great middle movie to end the series. Imagine being 12 years old and seeing Star Wars for the first time. lol took long enough. but I am pleased that it ended. I enjoyed all the movies. Yes some had moments that were corky. But I never wrote it never filmed it. It was George's vision and i give him all the credit in the world. well done Mr. Lucas and thank you. these movies inspired me to build more models, make kid's sci-fi films and jump in a cockpit and fly airplanes for a living.
Today, I spent alot of time watching my 2 young kids (9-7) reaction to this movie to see if i could see the magic in their eyes. I wonder if it will inspire them later on in life.
anyway i'm a bit sappy but it was a good show. 
rob


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

Padme runs off with Jar Jar and their children become the Ewoks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The lights come on, then you get up and go home.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ccbor said:


> Imagine being 12 years old and seeing Star Wars for the first time.


I had to wait until I was 15.

Because I was born in July of 1961, you see.

*cough*


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

lol 


ahhh the sixties 

Rob


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah...the damned shame of it though is I was too young to fully _appreciate_ the 60's. :dude: 

S'okay though...made up for a little lost time later in life.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Sith*

Someone asked if we saw the Millennium Falcon cameo a while back. Yes I did, but only because I saw a pic in the "Making of..." book and knew when to look. It IS supposed to be the Falcon. It's much cleaned up and has a different color scheme. Of course, it's so small on screen that none of those details are evident.

My six-year-old loves Star Wars but this one is too intense for him. DVD with fast forward is the ticket. 

I loved the film. I rank it third of six. #1 TESB, #2 ANH, #3 ROTS, #4 ROTJ, #5 AOTC, #6 TPM.

I still think the pinnacle of lightsabre duels remains Obi Wan and Darth Maul. This one had some interesting duels to be sure, but the choreography from that duel in Phantom was awesome.

So, why was General Grievous coughing constantly? Yes, he had organic tissue (brain, eyes, heart, ?), but when we see inside his droid chest were lungs visible? If his breathing is regulated mechanically, how can he be coughing. Did someone set the congestion regulator a bit too high? 

I think that the emotion level of the film could have been ratcheted up to good effect. While the actors registered an intensity at times, I don't think it matched the situations they were in. I mean this is HEAVY stuff. I think they should have showed Anakin more unstable and out of control earlier on. His transition to the dark side seems to happen pretty quickly. I also think Obi Wan, upon learning about certain tragic events, should have reacted with outrage and shock. "HOW COULD WE HAVE BEEN SO WRONG? WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!?" Instead he's quite controlled. I know, I know, it's the Jedi training kicking in. Keep calm and cool. I thought the climactic scene with Obi Wan and Anakin was very well done. It was darker than I expected and the dialog was actually good. 

Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Someone asked if we saw the Millennium Falcon cameo a while back. Yes I did, but only because I saw a pic in the "Making of..." book and knew when to look. It IS supposed to be the Falcon. It's much cleaned up and has a different color scheme. Of course, it's so small on screen that none of those details are evident.


Allegedly, the Falcon makes an appearance at Theed Spaceport in AOTC, but I haven't been able to spot it yet. I didn't see it in ROTS.



jheilman said:


> So, why was General Grievous coughing constantly? Yes, he had organic tissue (brain, eyes, heart?), but when we see inside his droid chest were lungs visible? If his breathing is regulated mechanically, how can he be coughing? Did someone set the congestion regulator a bit too high?


Too many Marlboro's. Seriously, this was discussed in another thread. Apparently, in Clone Wars Grievous was injured when Mace Windu used the Force to crush his midsection, which caused permanent damage. Something like that, anyway.



jheilman said:


> I think that the emotion level of the film could have been ratcheted up to good effect. While the actors registered an intensity at times, I don't think it matched the situations they were in. I mean this is HEAVY stuff.


I agree. I think the actors were done in by standing on a green sound stage instead of actual sets, so it was more difficult to connect with the emotion or drama of whatever was supposed to be happening around them. Lucas isn't known for being an "actor's director", and his over-use of digital settings may have worked against this film's better interests.



jheilman said:


> I think they should have showed Anakin more unstable and out of control earlier on. His transition to the dark side seems to happen pretty quickly.


I agree with this as well. But I think it _seems_ like it happens rather quickly because there is so much going on in this film that not enough screen time was devoted to showing the turmoil he was going through.



jheilman said:


> I also think Obi Wan, upon learning about certain tragic events, should have reacted with outrage and shock. "HOW COULD WE HAVE BEEN SO WRONG? WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!?" Instead he's quite controlled. I know, I know, it's the Jedi training kicking in. Keep calm and cool.


Again, I agree. Then again, Alec Guinness always played Obi-wan as calm and in control regardless of the situation, so this may have been Ewan McGregor's attempt to play Obi-wan the way he thought Alec Guinness might have. Or it could have been Lucas' direction to have Obi-wan maintaining his composure while Anakin was losing his, so they could play off of each other, the yin and yang of the situation.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*the fitrst moive,# 4*

i came home and watched the first movie , loved that part where OB1 is taking to luke after rescuing his and says" Dont remeber ever owning a Droid"
then looks over and gives R2D2 that evil look,,,,,,,what are you doing here kinda thing.......the movie tied up lots of stuff. a B+ movie


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

jheilman said:


> I think they should have showed Anakin more unstable and out of control earlier on. His transition to the dark side seems to happen pretty quickly. I also think Obi Wan, upon learning about certain tragic events, should have reacted with outrage and shock. "HOW COULD WE HAVE BEEN SO WRONG? WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!?" Instead he's quite controlled. I know, I know, it's the Jedi training kicking in. Keep calm and cool. I thought the climactic scene with Obi Wan and Anakin was very well done. It was darker than I expected and the dialog was actually good.
> 
> Can't wait to see it again.


For myself, I was satisfied with the transition to the Dark Side. From the incident with the Sand People, to the first and second duels with Dooku we got a chance to see the milestones on the road of his descent. It was almost like watching an addict who knows that what they are doing is wrong, but don't have the will to stop themselves. I think it's his final scene with Mace Windu where he knows he's past the point of no return.

Likewise, I'd rank Obi Wan's final scene with Anakin as one of the best in any of the films. Ewan McGregor manages to exude all of the anger, shame, revulsion, and humiliation that someone in Obi Wan's position would go through.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Sw Iii*

I think you're right about the physical requirements for acting on this film impacting the performances. When you're on a set that is only a floor and green screen and many times your co-stars aren't even present, that HAS to effect how much you can get into a scene.

Oh, the Falcon is visible in Ep III during the wide shot at the Senate landing bay - the huge dome building. Just before the shot cuts away, we see the Falcon zoom in for a landing at the bottom of the screen.

I like how the Anakin/Dooku duel mirrors the Luke/Vader duel from ROTJ. Out with the old, in with the newer, younger apprentice.

I always loved the blockade runner/Tantive IV from ANH and was very pleased to see it again. 

Most all of the unanswered questions made sense here. I can't really think of any major continuity issues that were not resolved between the trilogies. Anyone?


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

jheilman said:


> Most all of the unanswered questions made sense here. I can't really think of any major continuity issues that were not resolved between the trilogies. Anyone?


The biggest problem is one my friend first pointed out to me. In ESB Obi says to Yoda, "That boy is our only hope," which Yoda replies, "No, there is another." Again in ROTJ Obi tells Luke, "You were our only hope." Why does he keep writing off Leia if he was there when she was born and knows who she is. He's one with the Force and should be able to sense her potential.

Watch the cantina scene in ANH again. It's kinda cool to see Obi talking to Chewie even though they never actually met in E3. They seem to be chatting like old buddies while Luke is having his "chat" with the walrus dude and Quasimodo.


----------



## Alkalilake (May 13, 2005)

I didn't think ROTS was all that great. Okay at best I suppose. Hayden Christianson just comes off as a pussy whiny wimp. I more I had to watch him the more I wanted him to turn into Vader and become a real bad ass. Empire is still the one to beat. I wish I had a lifesize Vader for my collection. That would be cool as hell in a movie room!


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I finally saw Star Wars III at a Saturday morning viewing (smaller audience, thankfully). Everyone was there to see it, hear it; all kept quiet. That opening sequence was quite impressive. I'm glad to see that George ended his double trilogy on a much more impressive note than I felt existed with Episode 1 (bad, I thought) or 2 (better, but still not quite). I felt that the writing of Anakin's fall to the dark side was weak and some of his actions unjustified. I don't want to be a spoiler, so I'll only state that his viciousness didn't seem to make sense when he was simply reacting to what he thought were lies. I didn't see the embracing of the dark side. With what was shown, I was hoping to see the teachings of the dark side by Sidious that would slowly draw Anakin in, not with just a few lies and (empty) promises. Also, Vader's reaction at the end! I was surprised. But, despite the few writing glitches and some moments of tough acting with tough dialog, I am content yet sad that it's now over. I felt like a 28 year phase in my 40 years of life was over. The visuals, excitement, touching moments, sadness - it was all there. It has to have been the most difficult of all of the films to create, what with the story complexities, the character shift to form one of the worst villains cinema has known. And now, as others have stated, it finally falls together. It's too bad, though, that George didn't continue his original idea to make 4 trilogies (yes, 12 episodes was the original idea). Then he shifted the 3 trilogies, and then finalized down to 2 trilogies. I wonder if he ever wrote down synopses for his ideas?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bkoski said:


> ...I am content yet sad that it's now over. I felt like a 28 year phase in my 40 years of life was over.


I know _exactly_ how you feel. While I was excited by the fact there was a new Star Wars film coming out, I was also very melancholy about the fact that this would in all probability be the _last_ Star Wars film.  



bkoski said:


> I wonder if he ever wrote down synopses for his ideas?


I'm not sure about synopses, but I believe he has this story outlined through 4 trilogies.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Sw Iii*

OK, shameless plug for an indie film I worked on. 

A corrupt Lucasfilm exec suddenly has power over Lucas and plans a coup. When Lucas protests that the studio will not sit still for this, he replies, "Oh yeah, I'm sure they'll be real broken up to hear that not only will there be Episodes 7, 8 and 9...there will also be Episodes 19, 20 and 21. Star Wars will go on forever George, like James Bond or Law and Order."

http://www.savingstarwars.com


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Rogue1 said:


> I've never seen the following at *any* of these events:
> 
> 7.Persons biting off bats heads in line for a rock concert


I've seen that...plastic bats though


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I really liked the slice and dice scenes throughout, especially the last one--WOW! Can't wait for DVD to slow it down and see it happen in slow-mo. 

GREAT movie! I'd rank it #3 in quality as well. Episodes V, IV, III, VI, II, I in that order.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Saw the film last night. The movie was mildly entertaining, and certainly visually stunning. However, I found that after leaving the theater, my determination and interest in acquiring and maintaining the original (non-SE) trilogy seems to have strengthened that much more.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*my new favorite line never spoken in "a New Hope"*

[Obi Wan] Which reminds me...I have something for you.

[Luke] What is it?

[Obi Wan] Your Father's Light saber. He might have wanted you to have it, If he ever knew you were born. ..


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I appreciated the fact that they included a shot of Obi Wan picking up Anakin's light saber after the duel and taking it with him. I've been waiting for that little piece of continuity to be played out!


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Did anyone watching the movie get an idea of what the _Venator_'s landing gear look like? I still plan on installing them on my Revell kit, assuming I won't have to guess what they look like.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I saw it again this Sunday ..Me and my daughter both saw the Falcon at the same time ! God forgive me I have made my daughter a GEEK !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Krako said:


> I appreciated the fact that they included a shot of Obi Wan picking up Anakin's light saber after the duel and taking it with him. I've been waiting for that little piece of continuity to be played out!


It made me realize Obi-wan lied to Luke in Episode IV. "Your father wanted you to have this when you were old enough..."


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, Obi Wan is definitely cagy in a lot of his dialogue in ANH.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Allegedly, the Falcon makes an appearance at Theed Spaceport in AOTC, but I haven't been able to spot it yet. I didn't see it in ROTS.


Actually, there are three YT-1300s sitting on the platform as Anakin and Amidala approach the spaceport. I think they're on the lower left.


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I really liked the slice and dice scenes throughout, especially the last one--WOW! Can't wait for DVD to slow it down and see it happen in slow-mo.
> 
> GREAT movie! I'd rank it #3 in quality as well. Episodes V, IV, III, VI, II, I in that order.


 I agree with your order of quality as well. Of course, none of it would have existed without IV to start it all, and I think he (George) was right to do it that way.
I'm now hearing in the media about the direct relationship to W's White House and some of the statements made in the film. Yeah, there's no doubt about the obvious references, but, hey, it's not like the dialog is inappropriate for this storyline - a corrupt leader grabbing for ultimate power shrouding it in the guise of the maintaining proper government. Or a desperate young man willing at all costs to achieve his own ends. This storyline was in place long before anyone's opinion or perception about what W is doing or has done. I just think it's funny, regardless of one's position.


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

jheilman said:


> I think you're right about the physical requirements for acting on this film impacting the performances. When you're on a set that is only a floor and green screen and many times your co-stars aren't even present, that HAS to effect how much you can get into a scene.
> 
> Oh, the Falcon is visible in Ep III during the wide shot at the Senate landing bay - the huge dome building. Just before the shot cuts away, we see the Falcon zoom in for a landing at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> ...


 I was surprised by the children's birth not showing the second baby's (Leia's) eyes open seeing Padme. From ROTJ, Leia remembers her mother as looking very sad, then Luke indicates he has no memory of his mother. Because of that specific dialog, I thought there would be at least "a look" in this story. I was also surprised to see a half-constructed Death Star when ANH doesn't happen for another twenty years or so, at which time the Death Star is just becoming fully operational. I liked the touch of having an actor or a digitized actor look just like a younger Grand Moff Tarkin (Peter Cushing) on the stardestroyer at the end with Vader and the Emperor. Ultimately, now that it's over, I'm surprised at the change in feel all of these movies will now have because Anakin didn't simply embrace the dark side for power, he is trapped into it by lies and is/was simply too weak/gullible/whatever to have resisted. To paraphrase, "the dark side is not stronger - quicker, easier." I'm also surprised at the complete lack of those phrases by the Jedi in these first 3 films, when we heard those things throughout the first trilogy. Oh well, I still enjoyed it; I'm trying to convince my wife to watch II on dvd and then I'll take her to see this. She was so disappointed with Ep. I that she gave up.


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

*Animated Clone Wars apparently a sanctioned preview to III*

I've just watched Clone Wars (Cartoon Channel) on dvd and it does completely fill the blank space between II and III. And on the documentary interview on the dvd, George Lucas has stated that it's pretty much a sanctioned preview to III. It's interesting; the animation, sound, even storyline are good, but it's odd now that I've seen III that it (the cartoon) does introduce characters and situations that carry over to ROTS. Who knew that a short-segmented cartoon would herald potentially the most awaited film of all time?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

bkoski said:


> I'm now hearing in the media about the direct relationship to W's White House and some of the statements made in the film. Yeah, there's no doubt about the obvious references, but, hey, it's not like the dialog is inappropriate for this storyline - a corrupt leader grabbing for ultimate power shrouding it in the guise of the maintaining proper government. Or a desperate young man willing at all costs to achieve his own ends. This storyline was in place long before anyone's opinion or perception about what W is doing or has done. I just think it's funny, regardless of one's position.


The new BG has played especially well off the current official terrorism fear, I think. (Have you noticed that it's much easier to get draconian legislation passed taking away civil rights if the government does everything but actually secure the borders?)

More than the current and past few administrations, Lucas is playing off the very nature of republics in history and their gradual and sometimes not so gradual descent into empire and tyranny. Our own government is an (mercantile) empire leaving all but the vestigial remains of the federal system behind in the 19th century. (In order to not delve into purely political arguments, I refer one to Cornell's Making of America site on the internet, specifically, Chauncey Burr's 'The Old Guard' publication http://cdl.library.cornell.edu/moa/moa_browse.html ) Lucas sees our own country's descent as well as what happened in France and Rome and other countries' conflicts between liberty and security, greed and cultural preservation, etc. I hope the sometimes stilted acting did not totally lose the message.

I thought it was especially clever the way, over the first three films, that Palpatine engineered the separatist movement (instead of just taking advantage of what was happening anyway as in the case of Lincoln) and then used the Republic's reaction to consolidate power for himself, including the raising of an army of outsiders (shades of Rome's Praetorian Guard) who are loyal to him first and foremost, in order to secure his tyranny. Politically, the movies are a great sociological study of human nature. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*more lines never said in "A New Hope"*

[C-3PO] "I'm not even sure what planet I'm on...Although it looks a little like the same frikkin' planet I was built and spent the first 12 or so years of my existance on... look.. right over there! you see that smudge of grease? that's where Master Annie..."
[Luke] interrupts-to R2 "..you got lot of carbon scoring there, were you in a battle?"


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Hm*

Yeah, I wondered about that to. Maybe 3PO received a new brain or something before Episode 4...

I'm not a SW expert, but in A New Hope, doesn't Kenobi say he didn't recall owning any droids when Luke presented him with C3PO and R2? Maybe he didn't own them, but he certainly knew of them. 

I'm probably missing something there. It's probably because Lucas had no plans for the prequels at the time Star Wars was being crafted.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

No problem: Obiwan ordered C3PO's memory to be wiped clean. You must have missed that one.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's something I just realized... Obi Wan and Anakin have that huge fight scene for several minutes floating a few inches above molten lava, but yet never burst into flames. Do you suppose that's some sort of Jedi mind trick?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Well, once Anikan is thoroughly beaten and exhausted, he bursts into flames so your suggestion seems a likely one.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

cinc2020 said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that to. Maybe 3PO received a new brain or something before Episode 4...


Bail Organa orders Threepio's memory erased near the end of Ep. III.

As for why Obi-Wan fails to acknowledge knowing the droids in Ep. IV, I suggest it may have something to do with his desire to shield Luke from certain details regarding his family history.

At any rate, that's my theory. It's also quite possible that Lucas was simply unable to connect this particular series of dots continuity-wise. Given the narrative and logistical complexity of crafting a six-part saga from the middle outward over a span of thirty years, I'm inclined to forgive the occasional plot inconsistency. Under the circumstances, I think it's amazing the episodes go together as well as they do.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^That's right! It was Organa!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*I know...*

I'm just having some fun.

Never said line from Empire

[Obi-Wan] That boy is our only hope

[Yoda] No, there is another...You know, his sister! you were right there when she was born! What are you, senile? Spent too much time alone in the desert, you have. {mutters to himself} What a moron, Obi-wan has become...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think they were arguing over whether Leia was worth anything, force-wise.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*yeah, but...*

Obi wan says in the next movie something to the effect of the emporer knew if anakin had any children, they'd be a threat to him.

I mourn the fact that IF Lucas had had the whole thing mapped out and stuck to it, the story could have been much more satisfying. The man just can't resist the temptation to go back and rewrite what had been established whether it was the plot, or the effects.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I mourn the fact that IF Lucas had had the whole thing mapped out and stuck to it, the story could have been much more satisfying.


How so?


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*E3*

Ah. I guess I need to see Episode 3 first before commenting. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> As for why Obi-Wan fails to acknowledge knowing the droids in Ep. IV, I suggest it may have something to do with his desire to shield Luke from certain details regarding his family history.
> 
> At any rate, that's my theory. It's also quite possible that Lucas was simply unable to connect this particular series of dots continuity-wise.


The line from "A New Hope" is, "I don't seem to remember _owning_ any droids." If he does remember R2, he's just selecting his words carefully so as not to divulge anything to Luke. But you have to remember, droids are a dime a dozen in the Star Wars universe. It would be like one of us remembering a particular soda machine 20 years from now. Also, R2 was _Anakin's_ astro-droid, not Obi-wan's; Obi-wan actually spends very little time with R2 and, in fact, never did own him.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> If he does remember R2, he's just selecting his words carefully so as not to divulge anything to Luke.


Works for me.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*if he only knew*

Carson,
What I'm saying, in a nutshell, is that if Lucas had known that he wanted Vader to be the father and Leia to be the sister and Yoda to be the master and Boba Fett to be grown up version of the Clone Army, and 3PO to have been built by Vader, and R2 to have been young vader's pilot, etc...Hopefully he would have written the first three movies in such a way that we all wouldn't be here now trying to justify the plot holes about why Leia remebers her "real" mother and why she's frenching her brother, why Ben now comes off as a bald face liar in basically everything he says to luke, and he wouldn't have to have come up with the "certain point of view" rationalization.

The hard truth is he was making it up as he went for eps 4,5 and 6 and only really got concerned with continuity for 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What I want to know is who was around to hear Citizen Kane whisper, "Rosebud"!

While it's true that some plot holes are covered up better than others, scifi/fantasy abounds in plot holes. All writers/creators basically make this stuff up as they go along. Personally, I like to just enjoy the movies. This third episode was really fantastic--a lot of fun--in the end, that's all I really care about.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

As much as I hate to praise JMS, you got to admit that Babylon 5 was a very tight story, precisely because he thought out the whole thing beforehand. Not that he didn't have to compensate for changing actors and things, but at least he didn't have to go back and say "what I meant to say was..." or whatever..

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Star Wars fan. I just hated to see this "sprawling story of Galactic Civil War" reduced down to the story of one guy's dysfunctional family


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lou, can't most wars be boiled down to the story of "one guys dysfunctional family"? Just a thought.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, maybe the current one can :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

F91 said:


> Lou, can't most wars be boiled down to the story of "one guys dysfunctional family"? Just a thought.


LOL! Excellent point!


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Carson,
> plot holes about why Leia remebers her "real" mother and why she's frenching her brother


Luke KNEW that he was with his aunt and uncle, whereas Leia Believes that she is with her real parents. Luke had no reason to believe that Leia had an adoptive mother hence his questioning Leia.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> Luke KNEW that he was with his aunt and uncle, whereas Leia Believes that she is with her real parents. Luke had no reason to believe that Leia had an adoptive mother hence his questioning Leia.


This makes no sense. Luke _and_ Leia both knew Leia was adopted -- that's the only reason he asks her, "Do you remember your mother; your _real_ mother?" Now, you can say he asked her the question that way because he knew something she didn't -- but if that were the case, she would have replied, "My 'real' mother? What do you mean by that?"

I also remember already "knowing" at the time ROTJ was released that Leia was adopted and knew it herself, but I can't remember where I first heard that.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

I never heard anyting to the effect that Leia knew she was adopted.

I'm going to have to rewatch 4,5 and 6...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Leia may have seen pictures of her mother, and saw her looking sad.

So if the Force are 'bugs' in the blood, then Vader lost a lot of them when his limbs were cut off, hence the loss of power to avoid 'flaming on'.

It took 20 years to build the first Death Star, and a few to build the second?


----------



## jcd132 (Jan 13, 2000)

terryr said:


> It took 20 years to build the first Death Star, and a few to build the second?


 I thought the same thing. I guess we can speculate all day of other explanations. Maybe the second one was started shortly behind the first one. Maybe the one we saw in ROTS was just a prototype and the one in ANH was a production unit. Maybe the one in ROTS was so screwed up they started over on a smaller one for ANH and the one from ROTS was the one they finally finished for ROTJ. Etc... I suspect the novels have filled in all kinds of details for this type of thing too.

Fun, fun. 

Jay


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

Leia knew that she was adopted. Paraphrasing when Luke asks her in Jedi, "did you know your mother, your real mother?" Just reminding.


----------

